# Trauma teddies



## margaret weise

Hello from way over here in Australia. See our girl Bindi won dancing with the Stars. She's a talented little thin & of course you can also lay claim to her thru her Mum.

Anyway, I'm looking for the pattern for trauma teddies or any other small & simple teddies to knit & put into the shoeboxes at Christmas for kids who don't get anything. Too late for this year but I'm sure there'll still be kids in want next year.


----------



## kiwiannie

Great idea i knit trauma teddies for the childrens hospital in Brisbane.


----------



## lil rayma

I loved watching Bindi, and she was dancing with my favorite male dancer, Derek. They were fabulous together. I would love to be able to see the live shows that they are doing on tour, but, unfortunately, I won't be able to do that. I hope you find your pattern and good luck with the project.


----------



## Rafiki

THE ORIGINAL TEDDY KNITTING PATTERN http://www.teddiesfortragedies.org/?page=knitting
Original Teddy diagram http://www.teddiesfortragedies.org/images/knitdiagram.jpg
Sewing instructions for the bag: http://teddiesfortragedies.org/?page=cotton


----------



## margaret weise

Thank you. That would seem to be what I have been looking for. Now I just hope to print it out successfully. MW


----------



## margaret weise

Hello. I received the pattern for the trauma teddies but the picture of them didn't come I really need that to make the face etc. Please help.


----------



## margaret weise

A picture of trauma teddies please. Margaret


----------



## RobynMay

Red Cross have the patterns on their site. They have 2 sizes, a large and a small. I have been knitting small ones in the round - just for fun and give them to our Angel Knitters group coordinator to sew on the faces .... I don't want to scare the kids!


----------



## RobynMay

Rafiki said:


> THE ORIGINAL TEDDY KNITTING PATTERN http://www.teddiesfortragedies.org/?page=knitting
> Original Teddy diagram http://www.teddiesfortragedies.org/images/knitdiagram.jpg
> Sewing instructions for the bag: http://teddiesfortragedies.org/?page=cotton


Thanks for these links. Your teddies have lovely faces and such cute ears!


----------



## phylled1

have you enquired if you can send knitted toys in shoe boxes in england we cannot send hand made toys in our boxes


----------



## vreinholde

Cute teddy bear


----------

